# starting at cleveland



## jeff12 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi...i am offered a position as a nurse in cleveland.i am from newzealand and has never lived in Uae.Is there any nurses working with Cleveland that could give some idea about working with cleveland and the life out there.cheers


----------



## mangosteenRN (Jan 4, 2016)

jeff12 said:


> Hi...i am offered a position as a nurse in cleveland.i am from newzealand and has never lived in Uae.Is there any nurses working with Cleveland that could give some idea about working with cleveland and the life out there.cheers[/QUOTE
> 
> Hey Jeff12 ! At what stage is of your application in CCAD? I just interviewed this week and was told will be moved to next steps. What unit / department will you be working ?


----------



## jeff12 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi , i am selected to work in critical care department . How about you ? When are you starting ? ...cheers


----------



## mangosteenRN (Jan 4, 2016)

jeff12 said:


> Hi , i am selected to work in critical care department . How about you ? When are you starting ? ...cheers


On the very early stage of application. Just interviewed last week. Also for a position in the critical care department. I heard they have 72 ICU beds but only 12 are open right now. When do you start ? Which housing is best to choose ?


----------



## jeff12 (Nov 7, 2015)

My start date is on July. Just because I have to finish my studies in nz . I was told that the accommodation is a 2 bedroom full furnished flat with transportation to the hospital and other major areas of the city . how about you . When do you start?.....cheers


----------



## Northerncharm (Jan 16, 2016)

jeff12 said:


> My start date is on July. Just because I have to finish my studies in nz . I was told that the accommodation is a 2 bedroom full furnished flat with transportation to the hospital and other major areas of the city . how about you . When do you start?.....cheers


Hi Jeff12

I also have a job at Cleveland Clinic, possible start date of April. Have you started the data flow process yet?


----------



## jeff12 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi northern charm,
I really liked your profile name....it's cool. My paperwork has already started but still need to send a couple of documents from my side . How about you.?r u gonna be in ICU as well ?..cheers


----------



## Northerncharm (Jan 16, 2016)

jeff12 said:


> Hi northern charm,
> I really liked your profile name....it's cool. My paperwork has already started but still need to send a couple of documents from my side . How about you.?r u gonna be in ICU as well ?..cheers


Thanks 
The paperwork can be nightmare, data flow can take from 4 weeks onwards. A very slow process in the Gulf. 
Yes I have a job in ICU. Waiting for HAAD registration to come through then onto security clearance after that. Hopefully not long now.


----------



## jeff12 (Nov 7, 2015)

Great . ...I was told that it can take some time . Hopefully ever thing goes fast with your case . Do you have any idea about the cost of living and expenses in a Abu Dhabi . Just to know the offered package is good..cheers


----------



## Northerncharm (Jan 16, 2016)

Cost of living depends on ( your) lifestyle. I believe utility bills aren't cheap but that depends on the size of apartment/ home. 
Taxis and food bought in local stores are cheap. 
Have you been given a potential start date yet? 
I have a friend who works in ICU at Cleveland Clinic and he's said it's great, so very reassuring.


----------



## jeff12 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have not got a start date yet coz I have told them that I can't start until July .so hopefully I will be around that time.its reassuring that your mate working there is positive about it.....cheers


----------



## mangosteenRN (Jan 4, 2016)

jeff12 said:


> Hi northern charm,
> .My paperwork has alrea started but still need to send a couple of documents from my side . How about you.?r u gonna be in ICU as well ?..cheers


What documents did you need to prepare? Wanted to get a head start on it. Thanks.


----------



## asteps (Jan 30, 2016)

hi

Im also slowly starting my process for this hospital too . ER RN. i've passed the so called "screening process". i want to leave my country to work there around the end of the year (October). My full application process will start in April. How long have you guys been a nurse for?

I find this pretty exciting and scary at the same time. Glad i found this thread tho!


----------



## jeff12 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi mangosteen,
The paper work is pretty straight forward .application forms . Passport copies ,photo, proof of experience , certification ....hope this will help . cheers


----------



## jeff12 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi a steps, 
I have the same feeling as you said.But I am getting some good response from few nurses out there . I hope it will be fine . ..fingers crossed . ....


----------



## asteps (Jan 30, 2016)

Jeff, are you going on a contract? how long is your contract if so


----------



## jeff12 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mine is an open contract . ....can leave /continue any time . how about you . ..cheers


----------



## asteps (Jan 30, 2016)

my would be a year contract...eeekkks.... kind of long... a little nervous about that and just being so far away from home


----------



## jeff12 (Nov 7, 2015)

You will be fine . .....I hope we all will have a fun time and great experience there . ...r u employed to icu as well


----------



## asteps (Jan 30, 2016)

jeff12 said:


> You will be fine . .....I hope we all will have a fun time and great experience there . ...r u employed to icu as well


no not icu, I'm a specialized emergency RN, so I'll be anticipating a position in the ER. .


----------



## Northerncharm (Jan 16, 2016)

My contract is for a year. Hopefully not long now till I get my official start. Trying to speed everything up with both the recruiter and Cleveland clinic directly.


----------

